
Clearest sign yet of dark matter detected - dmoney
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18303-clearest-sign-yet-of-dark-matter-detected.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=space
======
waterlesscloud
This experiment seems fundamentally flawed to me. If they see things they
can't explain in other ways, it could be dark matter.Or it could just be
things they can't explain in other ways. I must be missing something.

------
pwmanagerdied
In case anyone else is confused, this is the same story we saw a little while
ago; nothing new has happened.

